# Ford 4600 Serial Number Question



## Jaryl Jack Derriere (Oct 6, 2020)

Hi Everyone,

My question is regarding serial numbers and a strange pattern. I did some web searching and came across this website: https://tractor-data.com/ford-tractors-serial-number-location/ which shows model numbers and corresponding serial number ranges. My 4600 serial number is C67360X. I put an "X" at the end because it's almost impossible to make out the last digit due to a weak stamping and corrosion but I don't think the last number is really important in this case. According to everything I could find, the C67XXXX prefix does not exist. The serial number range jumps from C66XXXX in 1981 on a 4600 to C68XXXX in in 1982 on a 4610 and this happens to every model number range that uses the "C" prefix. I'm going to take a guess and I'm hoping someone can confirm my thought on serial number ranges. Is it possible that in 1981, Ford produced so many tractors that they had to go from C66XXXX to C67XXXX within the model year? And if that is true then is my 4600 a late 1981 model? Or, do I have something else going on? Any help is greatly appreciated.

JJD


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

Look at:
http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/000/2/6/265-ford-4600.html
and
http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/005/9/4/5944-ford-4610.html

The numbers given are the first serial numbers for a specific year.
4600: C660700 is the number for the first tractor assembled in 1981.
4610: New series started in 1982, but serial numbers continued as before, C681910 is the number for the first tractor assembled in 1982.

So, the tractors assembled during 1981 have a serial number in the range C660700 - C681909.
It is not absolutely certain that the model change follows the serial numbering.

The most important numbers are your model and date codes, try to find them.


----------



## Jaryl Jack Derriere (Oct 6, 2020)

Hacke,

Thanks for the reply. I see how the serial number system works and it makes total sense. Thanks for the clarification.


----------

